# Kenya AA



## casablancacoffee (Mar 15, 2012)

Just tried one of the coffee beans that I have in stock.

Kenya AA. It tastes as described, fruity and full bodied.

Just one question however. I ground the beans using a small Swan/Kenwood, bean/herb grinder.

The grind was pretty coarse and i had enough to make a double shot. After doing so, when I disposed of the coffee grinds there was a smell with a hint of manure coming from the knock out jar.

Any ideas?

.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Its because a Kenwood herb grinder would make shit coffee









Sorry, i have no idea what would cause that smell...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm afraid Monkey_Devil is right. I am drinking a Kenya AA at the moment and it is absolutely wonderful. It's one of those beans with great balance between body and acidity, it's one of my favourites. Maybe the smell was just stale grinds - my grind box often smells awful!


----------



## casablancacoffee (Mar 15, 2012)

Monkey_Devil said:


> Its because a Kenwood herb grinder would make shit coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The coffee was actually pretty good. Just gorund some Machu Picchu and it was amazing.

I use my large grinder for the house coffee.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

casablancacoffee said:


> Just tried one of the coffee beans that I have in stock.
> 
> Kenya AA. It tastes as described, fruity and full bodied.
> 
> ...


How's the heartburn! You're braver than I am using a high acid coffee in espresso


----------



## casablancacoffee (Mar 15, 2012)

CoffeeMagic said:



> How's the heartburn! You're braver than I am using a high acid coffee in espresso


None at all.


----------

